# Lets See Your Rig!



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

Gotcha

Harrison Twp.
North of Geno's


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

My Tracker 17 ft Targa with 75 hp 4 stroke


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I'm a newbie at this picture thing.
Hopefully you will be able to see pictures of my "fish chaser".
It's a Chris Craft Sea Hawk 216 with a 175 Merc and a 10 Honda 4 stroke kicker. Rigged with everything exept radar and auto pilot.


























Magnet


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nice Boats guys


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

I also have this 22 Crestliner that I use when Salmon fishing out of Harbor Beach


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Ditto to what shoeman said


----------



## Basscat (Sep 13, 2000)

This is my baby. She is a 1993 Basscat Pantera II. Wonder how I came up with the name Basscat She measures in at 19' 3" and is powered by a 200hp EFI Mercury. The 200 hp EFI Mercury lights the water up at an eye ball watering 72 mph on my GPS. I have a Lowrance LMS-350 w/GPS module on the console, a Lowrance X-85 at the trolling motor. A 50 lb thrust 24 volt trolling motor pulls us around when we have slowed down from warp drive to fish   The motor is set back 5 1/2" with the help of a jack plate. A 26 pitch custom 4 blade stainless steel prop connects the water and the horsepower together to put her from impulse power to warp drive!!!










Basscat


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

This is my trout chaser, 86 Sylvan OffShore 21' rigged-out, 2 Big-Jon electric, 2 Cannon manuals,RayJef 2000 color, Eagle Supra Pro, Cannon Helmsman, Fishhawk800, 4 cyl Merc IO, 9.9 kicker, Planerboard masts port & starboard . I have so much fun out on the ponds. 

There's a bunch of fine rigs on this thread.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Here's my rig in action on a choppy day in Lake Huron.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Here is a picture of mine boat sorry had to use hunting picture .com couldn't figure how to post picture from the picture gallery here. I am computer dumb. Anyway it a 1988 Cruiser Inc 2980 Esprite. It well equiped for salmon trolling with 6 Cannon digitrols, 22' Lee Outriggers and Lorance electronic on bridge and below. This is my fith and last Worm Dunker.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Incredible rigs fella's. From 14' to a second home. You guys are hard core. And I thought I was bad.


----------



## sausageman (Apr 2, 2001)

What an arsenol of fish slaying machinery!!!!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Here's a few specs and pics of my new (to me) rig. 

- 1972 14' Mirrocraft aluminum boat
- 1965 18hp Johnson model FD-19D
- Sears trailer (a little rough as you can tell)
- fuel tank and line
- anchor
- 50 lb. thrust MinnKota trolling motor
- oars (rotten)

The Johnson runs like a champ and gets the boat up on full plane with just me in the boat and a light load of gear. The 50lb MinnKota really can really push this boat suprisingly fast for a trolling motor. This rig has its share of fish slime already this season.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

kroppe,
I like the custom gas tank......lol

Cool rig!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

OK, here's mine. It's a 16' Northwood, with a 35 horse Johnson. Three cylinders, and oil injected. It'll troll all day without fouling the plugs. I bought the boat when I was in college (priorities LOL), and have been adding to it/rigging it ever since.



















Mike


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I mumbled something about putting my lil' peashooter up here too...
WELL the thread is kinda KooLed off now , but I finally got pics & scanned them....
So here we go!!! ....
here is a composite.









2002 Starcraft Seafarer 16 SS
16'2" O.A.L.
67" beam
split seat tiller
2002 - 25 HP Mariner
2 batteries
1 Cannon 'rigger
6 rodholders
Lowrance X70A
Eagle AccuNav Sport GPS
Eagle FishEasy2
AquaVu Z-60
Motorguide ST300 electric troller
Karavan KB1000 Galvanized trailer
A jolly roger flag...
and a partridge in a pear tree....lol

 

 Robert


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

SFW how do you like the aqua view? Have you tried it ice fishing? I always wanted to ask someone with one that. Thanks and dang nice rig.........Matt


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Here's my rig. She's not much to look at but she get's the job done !  


























I'm not even sure of the year of the hull and the engine is a 1961 Evinrude Lark III 40 hp. She planes real well and moves along at about 28-29 mph. It's not blazing speed but plenty for a fishing boat !


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I sure like our boat -- glad you do too..
1. I love my AquaVu -- Had problems with the 'first one' (flaky switch & wouldn't work when cold) but the company sent a new one NOCHARGE - pronto !!
Let me send the other one back AFTER they sent the new one!!!
GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!!!!
2.I have used it ice-fishing , the NEW one works most excellent!!! I still use a graph too though...
3.I always wondered about them myself - until I saw one in use on a lake 2 yrs. ago -- my loving Wife gave me one for my birthday !
4.This was a bare hull & I did all the riggin' from Dec. '01 till schprinG went schproinG!!
My truck is a 'dark autumnwood' brown GMC C1500.
I just wish I had a matching bLOO truck to go with it...LOL!!! I even get 25.4MPH (GPS) out of her with another lighter person...hehehe


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

John , Who cares what it looks like?? I was just lucky to have the wife's blessing on buying a new one!!! You have NO IDEA how many used rigs I looked at!!!!!!
I think I spent some of my better YEARS at :
http://www.boattraderonline.com/ 

Some of the Mi. boat dealers are real bungs to deal with too... I was going to get a Smoker Voyager 16 -
http://smokercraft.com/aluminum/voyager16.htm 
but the Wife liked the blue...
hehehe 
After all the hunting I found new was 'close' to the same prices....
SOOOOOO... here I am. Last year I would have been pricing your rig too!!!lol


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Very nice Dale! That should get you just about anywhere!

What are you gonna do with all those fish?


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Might be a photo of my boat. I put two in the gallery. First attempt. Don't laugh me off the board.

Rick Fisher


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Here ya go Rick.  


















Nice rig too by the way.


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks for the help. I'll figure out the digital camera stuff, some day. I'm real happy with the boat. Spent a hot sweaty day, today, installing the top. Think it will be a great add. Just need more time to use it.

Rick


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Yumpin' Yimminy -- that's schweet !! with a bimini !!!!
Niiiiiiiiccceee Sylvan , dude!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

WOW you guys have some AWESOME boats. It sure makes a guy dream. MIne is nothing like you guys but I can still fish out of it. Thanks to all of you for letting us other guys dream............Matt


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Dang it man!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Let's see yer RIG!!!!!!!!!!!
If you can fish it -- we wanna see it!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok sfw here it is........Matt









It needs to be painted bad. The guy I bought it from kid tied it up to a dock without any thing between the boat and the dock.

It is a 16' Sea Nymph with a 50 horse Evinrude that runs like a charm.
I put a 40# thrust Minn Kota Power Drive foot control
trolloing motor on it and, 
a SI-TEX fish finder LCS 180 and,
a LCR 40-ID Humminbird finder on it. 

Like I said it aint to pretty, but what the heck I only paid 1200 bucks for it.............Matt


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Where Matt??
Where??
O gawd!!
I'm goin' blind -- just like MOM said!!!
I'll stop it now!!!!!!!!

lmao...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Finally got it....WOW am I ever dumb tonight oh well. Its nothing fancy but like I said it was cheap and we have had alot of fun in it...Matt


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I know a TON of people that would be PERFECTLY happy with it...
Beauty is only skin deep -- FeeSH SLimE goes all the way to 'da BONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Robert


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Nothing wrong with cheap, it leaves you more money for toys and gas.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

I really do love it, but I would like to get a 18-20 crestliner one of these days for the big water. I cant beleive how good the motor runs either..........Matt


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

is that the boat you put the rod storage in? nice boat eh! i would say that you made out just fine. i would take that out on lake michigan within reason. i saw a couple of guys in a 12 foot row boat with a small gas motor about 2 miles out on lake huron. they did ok. you just have to watch the weather closely. great boat though. enjoy it. polarbear


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

maddog, that is a fish-n-ski correct?? I have the 
same boat but its 17 foot. i am very interested in your
rod storage unit, if you have pics could you post them?
Also, the evinrude outboard that you have is almost
identical to the one that I rebuilt this spring except 
that mine is a 40. They are exactly the same except
for the jets and the numbers on the lid, if you ever
have a problem with it let me know, I have the repair
manuals for it.



tubejig


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Yes tubejig it is the boat I put the rod storage in. I still havent got the camara yet from my mother in law to take the pics. As soon as I do I will post them for you. I really do love this boat, I want to do some more work to it too. I think this winter I am going to redo the whole floor and rebuild the rod storage again, but it works good for now. The motor is an '81, and it runs better than my father in laws 2002 merc 50 horse. He has a 16' crestliner that I have been out on Lake Michigan in so I really wouldnt be to afraid to take it out. Oh yeah and yes tubejig it is a fish-ski. I pull the wife and kids around on a tube quite a bit with it. Thanks for the kind words..........Matt


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

OK Matt...where did it go???


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

aw son of a ........ goll da.......... I dont have a clue were it went I didnt mess with it. Son of a ........ Oh well maybe I can figure out were it went lol.............Matt


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

I am betting that the photopost is down right now because Steve is upgrading it, so it will be back I think.............Matt


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Wife got some old roles of film developed last week and a pic of my boat was in them so I decided to play around and see if I could post it.










Think Spring.


----------

